# Behaviour issues



## daisyboo (Apr 5, 2005)

Oh god where do I start I am at my wits end, my 5 yr old has been excluded from school twice for biting and punching. Teacher, basically they have put a plan in place which means he is in a room on his own being taught, and I rarely socialising with classmates. I never experience this behaviour at home ever, its like they talk about a different child. They say its like a switch he goes from being really good to trashing his room and getting violent. I have been to the GP asking for him to be assessed for everything but they say there isn't hing wrong with him. I have asked for him to be statements so I can at least try and get him into a special school that can deal with the behaviour. I have asked for theraplay too, and a sensory assessment but everyone seems to drag there heels, is there any advice u ladies can give I adopted little at 14 mths and his birth mum had drug issues, also in the last 18 mths he has has to deal with the breakup of my marriage which I think I hitting him hard, he doesn't talk about things which is why I think the theraplay would help xx


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

Hi
Sorry your son is having a tough time right now.  Children use behaviour to show us their distress and it sounds as though your son has had a lot to deal with over the last 18 months which he won't understand.  Many adopted children will think that they are to blame and think they are bad and that is why Daddy is not around so much.  No matter how attached and settled they seem, they can be thrown of course by this sort of thing.


We have a similar problem with our 7 year old, though behaviour issues are at home, due to my husband withdrawing when he lost his father.  We called in adoption support and are now having some sessions with camhs to try and help him with things,including some early trauma that has resurfaced.


I would get in touch with adoption support, if nothing else they need to work with the school to help him,isolating him and excluding him is not the answer.


Good luck
OT x


----------



## Old Timer (Jan 23, 2005)

A book worth reading is The Great Behaviour Breakdown by Bryan Post.


----------

